# Akios Spinning reels



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The Akios Cresta AK90 and AK100's will be in next week. Looks like these reels will be true drum fishing workhorses. 

Order up.

Tommy


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

In for pics/specs/pricing. opcorn:


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Here is a link with specs and pic.

http://akios-sa.co.za/?page_id=275

Tommy


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Tommy,
Have you heard anything about any in smaller sizes yet?


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

If the line capacity in in mono these reels will make a Penn 8000 series look small.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

440yds of 30#


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Capacity is in 30 lb braid...


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow, they look like nice reels. Any word on price?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The AK 90 and 100 are in stock now and are priced at 338.00.

Tommy


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow, that's a lot of lootcakes.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Premium reel...


----------

